# Magic Jack Overheating



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Recently my Magic Jack adapter has developed an intermittent overheating problem, which causes it to stop working until I unplug it, and allow it to cool down for a few minutes. I have the power plugged into an AVR, so I'm pretty sure the voltage spikes are not the problem, and I'm keeping this thing away from direct sunlight also. Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem? I had the same problem when I first got it two years ago, but then the problem seemed to mysteriously resolve itself on it's own.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> Recently my Magic Jack adapter has developed an intermittent overheating problem, which causes it to stop working until I unplug it, and allow it to cool down for a few minutes. I have the power plugged into an AVR, so I'm pretty sure the voltage spikes are not the problem, and I'm keeping this thing away from direct sunlight also. Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem? I had the same problem when I first got it two years ago, but then the problem seemed to mysteriously resolve itself on it's own.


Is it in a power strip surrounded by other power adapters? If so I'd try moving it to its own. Those could be putting off a lot of heat around it.

Ours is in the one room that's always kept cool so haven't had that issue, actually on the flip side I've been surprised how reliable it's been.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmm...I'll try moving it to a completely different receptacle, with it's own surge protector, and see what happens.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Multi-plug in electrical strips*



Maxx62 said:


> Hmm...I'll try moving it to a completely different receptacle, with it's own surge protector, and see what happens.


Check your multi-plug in electrical strips or change the one plugged into your Magic Jack unit I ran my generator on one of those and it wrecked it somehow, I over speed the little generator making coffee...LOL, anyway after that the electrical strip was damaging some of my gadgets, had to ditch the strip.

I had the Magic Jack back in 2008 and it seemed to get hot also and eventually burned up too! My internet or WiFi connection stateside was only 1G and it was barely usable, on rare events it worked but the phone calls were horrible so I agree with another poster they recommend higher internet speeds for the magic Jack, I see these Magic Jack units now are USB plug in's, mine was the larger unit with electrical lights, I'll bet in a few years it will be a downloadable application.

Technology will probably take this company out soon, with tablets and some phones you can run video calls with Skype for free.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'll bet in a few years it will be a downloadable application.


It already has a downloadable app for IOS and Android. You can install the app and make calls for free between Magic Jack users or buy a number, receive/make calls like the MagicJack Plus device uses. 

The internet throughput is the biggest part but if you are good on Skype you should be good on MagicJack.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Recently my Magic Jack adapter has developed an intermittent overheating problem, which causes it to stop working until I unplug it, and allow it to cool down for a few minutes. I have the power plugged into an AVR, so I'm pretty sure the voltage spikes are not the problem, and I'm keeping this thing away from direct sunlight also. Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem? I had the same problem when I first got it two years ago, but then the problem seemed to mysteriously resolve itself on it's own.


I had a Magic Jack Plus that did the same and then died completely when it was only a few months old. My older, original Magic Jack still works fine after all these years. I also use the app on my android smart phone and it also works fine. The app is linked to the original's number and I can pick up any incoming calls with it (as long as I have a wifi signal). I have not tested it using 3G mobile internet service.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a quick update, I moved my Magic Jack to its own power strip, and it seemed to be doing fine for a few hours, but then it glitched out again, and stopped working, but this time it didn't get hot before it failed. I added a cordless phone to my Magic Jack on Christmas, so I'm going to remove the cordless phone, and replace it with the original corded phone I've been using for the past two years without trouble.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a quick update in case anyone else is still looking at this. A couple of weeks ago I took the small USB power adapter, and flipped it around so that prongs switched position as they plug into the power strip. It still seems to be getting a little hotter than I like, but so far it hasn't seem to have glitched out or to have stopped working lately. I don't know if what I did actually had any cause/effect on the problem, but I thought I would include in case anyone else has same problem, and would like to give it a try. Hmm...I feel like I'm a caveman poking a dead bird with a stick. Hmm..What have we got here?


----------

